# Snowboarding days and perceptions



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck them fools. Anyone who started riding around 2000 and slags people for not getting enough days is a D-Bag.  

I also started snowboarding in 1987 and have not managed to hit the 20 day mark most years since the late 90s. Thankfully this year I got more days in than most. Work, life, kids ....I'd ride every day if I could. 

Keep trying to go as much as you can and do what makes you happy on the mountain.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

d2cycles said:


> I got 43 days this year (14 in Colorado) and I'm over the moon happy about how much riding I got to do. I just never thought of myself as a poser in the years I was only able to ride 4-5 times. Any insight is appreciated.


I don't know if it's derogatory, I think it might just be a perception. If you're asking for advice on bindings, and somebody has 60 days on the hill this year on several different bindings, his opinion would be worth more to me than a guy that bought one set and has 5 days a year on them.

For me it probably takes 5 days just to get my legs and lungs back in the shape. I started in 1992 (on a proper board that is) but until the last 6 years or so my longest season was 15 days. I feel like my boarding has changed more in the last 3 seasons of rocky mountain riding than it had in the previous 17 years of boarding before.

Boarding is tons of fun, and there's nothing wrong with only being able to get out 5-10 times a year. But if you're serious about getting seriously good, you've got to get out more than that! Beside who wouldn't want to get out as much as possible?!? :yahoo:


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

I only get about 20 days a year (started around '98), and I never take offence. I think on the forum it is more out of fun posting a comment than any real problem. It's all about the newbs/5 day'ers attitude. If the guy is talking about getting new gear every season, like the dude who i talked to in keystone. He was on his 3rd board of the season, and the board he tried to sell me was a perfect brand new Never Summer w/zero scratches (unfortuntely to small for me), or the people who blame their gear for their ability. I understand having issue with these people, whether it's on a forum or on the mountain. 

But for me the only people who I hate and truly take offence too being on the mountain are the people who stop on a run and stand beside a barrier (get fucking behind them), or stop dead center on a run (get to the fucking side). You're in the way, and creating a safety issue, AND I don't care if you're a 100 day'er or a newb-i hate you!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You'll find that the people who are derogatory tend to be that way all the time. Some people are helful, some people are indifferent, some people are dicks. Just like with real people. :laugh:

Just ignore the richards. If they keep piling on, then they're baiting and that's where a mod gets involved.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Some people are helpful, some people are indifferent, some people are dicks.


And some people are creepers!!!  lol


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I feel like my boarding has changed more in the last 3 seasons of rocky mountain riding than it had in the previous 17 years of boarding before.


Just curous, where were you before and why do you think you progressed so much in the Rockies? Backcountry terrain, snow quality, no distractions?

Maybe I need to move.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Fergatron2000 said:


> Just curous, where were you before and why do you think you progressed so much in the Rockies? Backcountry terrain, snow quality, no distractions?
> 
> Maybe I need to move.


I was in Ontario before, most of my boarding was on a 720 ft vert hill with nothing but groomed runs (and a good park). Plus I did about 5 days a year at Jay Peak, Tremblant, or some of the other bigger hills in the east.

Moving to the rockies, I got way more days on the hill, and I'm riding WAYYYYYYY more off-piste stuff than I ever have before. Jay Peak is great for glades, but nothing compares to the rockies for rocks, cliffs, etc.

So I think it's about 50% the higher amount of time on the snow, and 50% the more variable terrain.

Not sure what all of washinton is like, but the snow in the vancouver area really sucked when I was there! I hate to sound like a whiner but it was crusty/slushy/sticky. Even the "powder" was heavy... Whistler wasn't as bad, but still not good, and that was in late January.

I guess it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I love the hills around Calgary! :yahoo:


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks...I was wondering if it had to do with seeing the folks going to the mountains, taking 5 runs the whole weekend and telling everyone how they "killed it this weekend" while standing at the water cooler monday morning.

I think it is a state of mind more than anything. We all can respect someone that is out there giving it their all trying to improve and progress regardless of it being 5 days or 150 days. 

You are so correct about the equipment end of things. I bought my first board in 1989 and road that same Sims Fakie 163 for 20 years before branching out. Now, I try to buy 2 new boards each year and at least one new set of bindings to discover my own preferences. I keep finding things that I like better so I guess I'll just keep doing that


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Not sure what all of washinton is like, but the snow in the vancouver area really sucked when I was there! I hate to sound like a whiner but it was crusty/slushy/sticky. Even the "powder" was heavy... Whistler wasn't as bad, but still not good, and that was in late January.


Well I think wet and heavy what generally comes to mind when describing PNW snow. Got two pow days at Stevens this year where the moisture level in the snow was way less than normal and it was rad. Plus I made a trip to Bachelor where its a bit more arid. Riding was a lot easier and I had legs to try and push it all day. My firend from Utah came out and rode here for the first time and he felt the same way you did. 

We get a lot of snow so I'm not complaining.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's two ways to look at this:

1. Are they condescending?
2. Are they ribbing me so I ride more?

There's some people out there that open their mouths about snowboarding when I'm talking about things that I say to myself, "well they're a fucking moron and obviously don't ride" and then there's people that I say to myself, "this guy gets it but I'm going to bust his cubicle jockeying ass so he tries to ride more". 

It's up to the individual to decide how they want to take it as sometimes sarcasm can not come across the Internet so clearly. With that said fuck you all I went and rode pow all day today for day like 200 of the season.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> With that said fuck you all I went and rode pow all day today for day like 200 of the season.


I was watching the POW cam all day yesterday at Loveland and seriously wishing I could relocate Kansas and pull Missouri next to Colorado...sounds like it would have been worth the trip...just not worth the divorce  ha ha

You suck...but in an I'm jealous way! 

200 freaking days...living the dream right there...I think that would seriously cut into my motorcycle road racing though  Racing at Heartland Park this weekend and it is snowing here right now...we raced there in the hail before...I guess I just need studded snow tires for the weekend :yahoo:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Then you get the guys who ride a couple hundred days a season and like to rub our faces in it... :laugh:

Nothing but envy here, and not afraid to admit it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i just barely got over 100 days this season and it still wasn't enough.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

d2cycles said:


> I got 43 days this year (14 in Colorado) and I'm over the moon happy about how much riding I got to do. I just never thought of myself as a poser in the years I was only able to ride 4-5 times. Any insight is appreciated.


You weren't. 

Fuck haters.

This is the internet, after all, and lots of people unfortunately get caught up in bragging rights or whatever. Also, it's easy to be a dick on the internet.

But seriously, 43 days is a damn solid season. Sure, on enthusiast forums like this you will have a disproportionate number of 100+ day riders, but that's literally like, 1% of all snowboarders. Probably less than that. The average boarder/skier goes like, 5 or 6 times a year. So, for everyone who rides 100 days, there's like 20 other dudes who are only getting out to the mountain twice.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

david_z said:


> But seriously, 43 days is a damn solid season. Sure, on enthusiast forums like this you will have a disproportionate number of 100+ day riders, but that's literally like, *1%* of all snowboarders.


hah, we're like the wall street brokers of snowboarding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I used to get like 10-20 day a year for my first 5 years boarding. I moved to colorado a couple years ago and this year am around 150 days so far. Still have another month of abasin being open. The more days yo ride, the better you get.

I give people a hard time all the time that live here and ride or ski 15-30 days a season and have become powder snobs. The can't keep up on pow days cause they don't ride enough. Some people that's aren't rally into it but like to hype themselves up, I just don't even bother talking to them. 30+ days is respectable. After being on the mountain a lot you can judge people and how much the ride by how the handle themselves with their gear. Posers/gapers are very easy to spot. 75 day a year rider/skiers are also easy to spot.... I don't really care though, as long as they mind their own business and don't start talking smack, I will always answer questions or let a lost individual follow me to get them to a lift safely and back to the right side of the mountain.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, BA has told people before and I agree. Getting over 100 days is really an undertaking and takes definite dedication to get out there every day. Well, he said it more like no fuckin way you get 100 days..... But I have found out exactly what he means over the last couple years. There are no a lot of us that do it.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo said:


> Getting over 100 days is really an undertaking and takes definite dedication to get out there every day.


Here are my assumptions:
1) You work a normal job
2) You live close to the mountains
3) Ski season is from Nov through May (7 total months)

With 7 total months of ski season, you have the potential for 60 total weekend days. That means you have figured out how to go snowboarding for at least 90 days during the week (so far). That is simply amazing....nicely done!

Dean


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*over 100 days...*



d2cycles said:


> Here are my assumptions:
> 1) You work a normal job
> 2) You live close to the mountains
> 3) Ski season is from Nov through May (7 total months)
> ...


1."Normal" jobs (m-f 9-5) are not very conducive to getting over 100 days(imo). I think Argo is a nurse, I'm a kitchen thug (nights), most people who actually work in the snowboarding industry who I have met like BA often double the days guys like Argo and I get in (this statement about guys in the industry is full of caveats, there are many snow-related jobs where the person doesn't ever get to ride, from big time reps who live in Denver and its just work work work, to the lifties who get paid in skittles to stand there and watch the rest of us shred). Also Argo lives like RIGHT THERE so he gets in a ton of days and a real job....

2.I live an hour from the mountain, which is not that close, but also not too far for a semi-daily commute.

3.Abasin ran OCT-JUL 2 years ago.

What Argo said about commitment is key. Unless your livelihood (cough cough BA, Cro) is to go out and shred with kids everyday, getting tons of riding days takes doing. It is my #1 priority during the season bar everything else(I even make less money during the winter, what the fuck do I care about money if my car will get me to the mountain), and everyone who knows me knows this. I know plenty of people with 10-30 days but their priorities are all fucked.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

d2cycles said:


> Here are my assumptions:
> 1) You work a normal job
> 2) You live close to the mountains
> 3) Ski season is from Nov through May (7 total months)
> ...


It's really about dedication and sacrifice. You're going to give up something to reap the reward of riding all the time. Living in the mountains isn't for everyone it's a completely different lifestyle. 

Case in point if I lived in Denver I would pay 1/3rd the rent I do for my condo. My groceries would cost half. If I go out to eat a 10 dollar burger would be a real 10 dollar burger not a 5 dollar burger in disguise. 

But I would also deal with traffic, pollution, city people, etc. etc. all things I hate. So is the convenience of having it there worth it? Not really to me. I've grown accustomed to paying double for everything, making a lower wage than if I lived in a metropolitan area, and giving up on certain things. 

Then there's the toll it takes on your body that I doubt very few on here can comprehend. Your body takes a serious hammering as you go out there so you stop doing the from open to close thing because you realize tomorrow is another day and you'll do it again. Yesterday I rode pow from 9 a.m. till 2 p.m. that's only a 5 hour day. I'm feeling it today and my knees are swollen which is typical this time of the year because I'm on like day 200. When my season ends I go into a hibernation of sorts where I just sleep for 2 weeks straight. Then starts the awesomeness that is the summer of recovering from hammering my body all winter. You stretch, work out, rebuild muscles, eat right, work out, etc. etc. to prepare for another season so you can recover quicker and keep on riding daily. 

But would I change all the damage I've done to my body? The arthritis, broken bones, compressed spine, torn ligaments? Hell no because at the end of the day I get to snowboard when most people are jockeying a cubicle. It's through all this riding that you gain a lot of knowledge about riding as well as understanding a lot more about snowboards, it's dynamics, the mountain culture, and lifestyle. 

Oh and for the record 98% of the snowboard industry doesn't even clock 20 days. Most sell fun for a living that they never get to enjoy.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Then there's the toll it takes on your body that I doubt very few on here can comprehend.


This is the thing that struck me most when I was thinking about you doing 200 days and Argo at 150. If you are doing 200 days a year, you always have to be thoughtful about what you do so that you don't wreck yourself for the next day. I'm sure you are good enough to do what you want, but must think twice about taking big chances.

I did a 20' rock drop last time out. I did it because I just figured I wanted to try a larger drop (had been staying around 10' and less) and I would have all summer to heal if it went south. It was incredible...best feeling ever even when crashing down the hill after trying to land  So, I did it again...and again...and so on until I landed it. I will say that my 44 year old knees were not pleased with me.

Couple questions...sorta unrelated but I've been curious:
1) We were at Loveland early April for a 12" powder day this year. We were waiting in line at lift 1 for it to open and once it opened, it seemed like people got very aggressive...on the slope, in the line...everywhere. It was that way until about noon and then chilled out again to what seemed more normal. Is this pretty normal for a powder day in Summit County or just an anomoly because of the crowd that day?

2) I'm pretty comfortable riding my snowboard but I still do stupid, embarrasing things when stopped or going slow...I'll fall over for no good reason. It always seems that I crash in the lift line once a season at least and I hit the barn wall at the top of Blue Sky Basin (Vail) getting off the lift. Just dumb stuff. Does this ever go away or is it just my own personal nightmare that will keep me laughing at myself until the day I die?

3) Do you guys still try new stuff or stick with the tried and true? 

I'm very impressed with your riding day totals...I don't think I could do it. Hats off to you gents! :thumbsup:

Dean


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

d2cycles said:


> This is the thing that struck me most when I was thinking about you doing 200 days and Argo at 150. If you are doing 200 days a year, you always have to be thoughtful about what you do so that you don't wreck yourself for the next day. I'm sure you are good enough to do what you want, but must think twice about taking big chances.
> 
> I did a 20' rock drop last time out. I did it because I just figured I wanted to try a larger drop (had been staying around 10' and less) and I would have all summer to heal if it went south. It was incredible...best feeling ever even when crashing down the hill after trying to land  So, I did it again...and again...and so on until I landed it. I will say that my 44 year old knees were not pleased with me.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say I'm more or less cautious as I'm aware of what is going on with the snow, conditions, wind, people around me, etc. etc. Last year I dislocated my elbow on X mas day and was out for 6 weeks but came back and still got over 100 days. Some days are better than others and you get wrecked. 

To answer your question about aggressiveness. I charge when it's a pow day so if you're in my way I will let you know. I go fast and hard and I'm usually done by Noon as I've gotten my fill, can't speak for others. 

That's all you with falling over. 

Part of what I do is riding new equipment all the time. There's days I'll ride my stuff but right now I'm just finishing up some stragglers for product review.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

When I did this big mountain challenge a couple months ago I got talking to a few of the competitors who rode 5+ days a week. Most of them lived in Banff or Canmore and worked as bartenders, waiters, one was a grocery store stock boy who worked nights.

They all put snowboarding before anything else in their life, and picked the job to work around their hobby. Unfortunately (or fortunately) guys like me are focused on work first and hobbies second. So for me I'm thrilled to have done 36 days so far this year, and I'd like to hit 40. Next year I'm going to likely patrol, so I hope to do more days than that. 

On the other hand, by putting my career first, guys like me will be more likely able to retire comfortably in their 50s instead of 60s, and can spend the last 20 years of their life enjoying retirement instead of having to keep scraping by. (this is vs. guys working dead end jobs to live the mountain life)


----------



## Olex (Feb 20, 2013)

Another option is to work close to a mountain but not on it.

I am about 40 minutes away from one. It combines both and I can still get a decent day count per year.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> When I did this big mountain challenge a couple months ago I got talking to a few of the competitors who rode 5+ days a week. Most of them lived in Banff or Canmore and worked as bartenders, waiters, one was a grocery store stock boy who worked nights.
> 
> They all put snowboarding before anything else in their life, and picked the job to work around their hobby. Unfortunately (or fortunately) guys like me are focused on work first and hobbies second. So for me I'm thrilled to have done 36 days so far this year, and I'd like to hit 40. Next year I'm going to likely patrol, so I hope to do more days than that.
> 
> On the other hand, by putting my career first, guys like me will be more likely able to retire comfortably in their 50s instead of 60s, and can spend the last 20 years of their life enjoying retirement instead of having to keep scraping by. (this is vs. guys working dead end jobs to live the mountain life)


yep. my current retirement plan involves dieing behind the line in a kitchen somewheres.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> yep. my current retirement plan involves dieing behind the line in a kitchen somewheres.


lol, death by cleaver or cocaine overdose?!?  I used to work as a cook, although not a very good one unfortunately. I only made it a few months.

I didn't mean to insult anyone with my comments, just that I think all the time about leaving my good paying job in the city for a life on the hill, and I keep thinking about retirement...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not offended I will probably die on my snowboard.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> lol, death by cleaver or cocaine overdose?!?  I used to work as a cook, although not a very good one unfortunately. I only made it a few months.
> 
> I didn't mean to insult anyone with my comments, just that I think all the time about leaving my good paying job in the city for a life on the hill, and I keep thinking about retirement...


no no you hit the nail on the head. although I'm guessing more like heart attack or stroke.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Then there's the toll it takes on your body that I doubt very few on here can comprehend.


Jesus, this right here. I sometimes wish it weren't so frowned upon to harvest body parts from other people to use as your own.

I need me a new pair of feet.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, I do nursing. I work evenings in the winter time. I'm right at 150 days since October. My son is between 185-190 somewhere. 

It is very tolling on your body. It's more so because I ride all day and then have to fix all the broke people all night 3-11. The powder days from mid Jan on where killer on the legs. When I don't ride for a few days my joints hurt and muscles get real stiff. I'm trying to hike up vail or ride abasin a few times a week now until the mtn biking and hiking trails are open. Gonna go to Moab next weekend for 5 days for some biking and hiking.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> To answer your question about aggressiveness. I charge when it's a pow day so if you're in my way I will let you know. I go fast and hard and I'm usually done by Noon as I've gotten my fill, can't speak for others.


I'm pretty much the same. I'm as aggressive as the dude pushing behind me. If they get all crazy, it gets ugly. Rarely happens, only once this season and it was actually a lifty being a total bitch. Unfortunate for her the mountain safety, patroller and lift manager all are friends of mine..... She had a bad day. 

Everyone gets powder fever. Powder good... My group of 8-12 are always first gondola. We get lots of fresh lines and we are all pretty fast in all terrain. Such a good time charging and there are never really friends on pow days, people stay outta the way cause we are coming...


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

d2cycles said:


> I'm relatively new to this forum and I seem to read several responses that seem derogatory toward people that don't get many days snowboarding. I don't understand why the harsh vibe toward them.
> 
> I started boarding in 1987 and I know some of the seasons between then and now only had 4-5 days. On those days (actually every day on the mountain is the same for me in this regard), I would be waiting in line at the lift for it to open and speed down the hill at 3:55 to get one more run. I would ride straight through and only take 15 minutes for lunch because I wanted to get as much time on the mountain as possible. I didn't progress much those years, but I sure had fun with the available time. Looking back, some of my favorite days were in those years because it was so important just to be able to go.
> 
> I got 43 days this year (14 in Colorado) and I'm over the moon happy about how much riding I got to do. I just never thought of myself as a poser in the years I was only able to ride 4-5 times. Any insight is appreciated.


I have been getting around 25 days the past two years. I have really progressed. Like every other weekend i take a drive to my house in VT and ride with my friends. I wish i could go more. I feel good/bad for the people that get only like 5 days. Good because they make the best of it and it is prob. better than any of my 25 days because they know that is what they got.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I only got 8 days in this season....they were o.k., but nothing like the consistent 2'+ dumps we had two years ago (where I got 20+ days). It's looking like the sierra nevada is only epic on "el nino" years - other than that, it's not much better than the east coast (excluding sun)


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

if you are a dedicated weekend warrior you can get over 50 days just by riding weekends if you ride where there is a typical mountain snow season. 100 is averaging 4 days a week which isnt all that physically demanding IMO. But they key is having a flexible/no job during the winter and keeping the stoke alive to get you there the next day.

I work a respectable, kinda seasonal job, live in a city and get to ride 100+ days. best of both worlds.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Fergatron2000 said:


> Fuck them fools. Anyone who started riding around 2000 and slags people for not getting enough days is a D-Bag.
> 
> I also started snowboarding in 1987 and have not managed to hit the 20 day mark most years since the late 90s. Thankfully this year I got more days in than most. Work, life, kids ....I'd ride every day if I could.
> 
> Keep trying to go as much as you can and do what makes you happy on the mountain.


I started riding in '85-86 at Mt BAKER and at 19 years old and a 4 10 hr work week, we were up at BAKER every Fri, Sat and Sun (BAKER wasn't open Mon-Thurs back in those days) rain or shine. It would dump Mon-Thru and Friday was always 2-3' fresh every week.

Now I'm lucky enough to have a job, that I can come and go whenever I like and typically get 20 (powder) days a year in. I ride with guys that we've been riding together for 27 years. The best day this year was just three weeks ago, when my buddy that I started riding with in '85 went up to Stevens after a fresh 11" dump, just like the old days, absolute blast. 

Get up there when you can and enjoy, I feel most kids today wont be snowboarding 10 years from now, simply because they're into because it's cool/trendy. Back in the day. you would NEVER have heard anyone say "I used to snowboard", I see more snowboards crammed in the back of garages , that have maybe 1 season on them. These guys bitching about people only getting 20 or less days will more then likely join the "I used to snowboard" crowd.


----------

